# {NY Post} SPREE'S A BAN MAN...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/23857.htm



> The one-game suspension was announced only two hours after Sprewell made comments questioning the competency of Layden and MSG prez Steve Mills.
> 
> ...
> 
> "If I'm not suspended, I have a right to be around the team," Sprewell said. "I'm just at a point where, hey, suspend me and tell me not to come around, but don't tell me to come around at 3 when you know the team is practicing at 10:30 and you just don't want me around the players. I think that's unfair."


Well he seems to still care about the players, management is another story.

-Petey


----------

